# Fitton Farmhouse



## Rubex (Sep 17, 2015)

I visited this on quite a rainy day so due to the damaged roof it was very wet inside! 3 or 4 steps leading upstairs had rotted away, despite this I managed to get myself onto the second floor.

From what I gathered online it seems "Fitton Hall" was originally a larger manor which was demolished and rebuilt to become this farmhouse sometime between 1534 and 1827. Woodland used to surround the property but it was cut down in 1750. Now the surrounding land is used for agriculture and grazing horses. 





























































































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 17, 2015)

Nice find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 17, 2015)

You deserve a gold star for getting upstairs! Thats a lovely building though.


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 17, 2015)

Nice work there, looks like it would have been very nice in its day.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 17, 2015)

This place looks pretty dangerous to me. But nice you got these shots and out safely. Must have been quite a nice house in its day looking at the doors.


----------



## smiler (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeah, looks a bit chancey, all part of the fun though and you seem to know what your doing, I liked the exterior shots, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## LadyPandora (Sep 18, 2015)

Looks like a handsome building from the outside 
Love the ivy coming through the window.
Nice find


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 18, 2015)

Excellent stuff, definitely one that's better outside than in! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Sep 18, 2015)

That place is on its way down. Great find Rubex!


----------



## TheNarrator (Sep 18, 2015)

Another great find! Very daring getting upstairs; that staircase doesn't look very welcoming


----------



## Rubex (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 19, 2015)

That looks a good explore, even if a bit dodgy in places!
Nice work


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 19, 2015)

Gold star for going upstairs!Cracking photos,thanks for sharing.


----------

